# "Incident To" Florida (NEED ADVICE ASAP)



## AB87 (May 29, 2013)

*it*

Source: CMS


----------



## mhstrauss (May 29, 2013)

randrk said:


> I just started a job and i have came to realize that some of these claims do not follow the incident to Rules!!!My Manager is telling me that in the state of florida a NPP (ARNP/PA) can see new patients and bill under the Doctors Number! When i read these Guidelines time after time it states that the Doctor must see a new pt and make a treatment plan, then the PA/ARNP can render services (incident to) as long as its for the same problem. Can someone show me something that says PA/ARNP can bill for new patients in the office setting and use the Doctors number? This person has not shown me where she got her Information from
> 
> 
> *This is From our FCSO Contractor in Florida*
> ...




It looks like you have found the info you needed, and CMS/your MAC is definitely your best resource.  My MAC (Novitas) follows these same guidelines.  A PA/NP can see a new patient, but it must be billed under their own NPI, not under the doctor's.  A visit cannot be billed incident-to until a physician has seen and evalutated the patient first, and established a treatment plan.  Have you shown your manager or compliance officer these guidelines?


----------



## MnTwins29 (May 29, 2013)

*Medicaid?*

When the physician says that "In the state of Florida..."  could it mean that MEDICAID in Florida would allow this?   Maybe check those rules or those of certain payers that may not recognize mid-levels.   It could be that one of these payers allow that, but it was taken to mean that it could be done for every claim.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 31, 2013)

You are correct . I had a consultant present on incident too at our May Mania event. My practice has two ARNP's so it was a topic near and dear to me as well. 
After our seminar, I had to sit with the MD's and explain to them that changes needed to be made. Although they weren't happy, they understand that we must remain compliant.
I have the presentation available if you would like a copy.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 3, 2013)

Just sent it to you.


----------



## tbolla (Jun 10, 2013)

I would appreciate the presentation also as I think it would help to support my findings as well. Please email me at tania@turnkeymd.com if you have the opportunity.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slswain (Jun 19, 2013)

COULD I PLEASE HAVE A COPY OF THIS PRESENTATION ON "INCIDENT TO!" I HAVE SPENT HOURS UPON HOURS RESEARCHING TOPIC. 


email is:  kristi@pbo.bz


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 19, 2013)

I emailed everyone that has requested. Have a great day


----------



## hbrown01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Candyr73 said:


> You are correct . I had a consultant present on incident too at our May Mania event. My practice has two ARNP's so it was a topic near and dear to me as well.
> After our seminar, I had to sit with the MD's and explain to them that changes needed to be made. Although they weren't happy, they understand that we must remain compliant.
> I have the presentation available if you would like a copy.



Hi Candice,

Could you please send me a copy of that presentation as well? This would be a great resource.

hbrown01@live.com

Thank you !!!

Holly


----------



## vostrum1206 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Incident To*

Hi I know this is an older post, but can you also send me the presentation? This is a topic that I am currently working on and it would helpful to show our providers that we are not in compliance. @vostrum1206@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Vanda


----------



## cealnorton (Jan 12, 2014)

COULD I PLEASE HAVE A COPY OF THIS PRESENTATION ON "INCIDENT TO!"
cealnorton@aol.com

thank you


----------



## debirule (Mar 10, 2014)

Could you please send me a copy of your presentation.  I have been searching for information on this.  I appreciate your help.   debirule@gmail.com


----------

